# External monitor turns off after 2 seconds...



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for taking a look.

Just recently, my wife's external monitor for her notebook won't display the PC desktop after using the FN F3 keys like usual. External monitor seems to be fine. Power works fine. It shows the desktop on the monitor for about two seconds before going black.

I've done everything, reinstall drivers, reboot, delete monitor items in Device Manager and reboot, and actually, I did manage to get it working once after that last action. But then my wife ended up putting the computer on sleep (which seemed to prompt the problem before) then, it still cut out after about two seconds. Cables are fine, power supply is fine. It just started happening. It seems like monitor troubles like this are frequent. Some miscellaneous setting in XP always goes awry for no reason after sleeping...

Here's some additional info:

- Mitsubishi Diamondcrysta RDT231WLM-D display monitor
ŽO•H“d‹@ ŽO•HƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC�Fƒ�ƒCƒh‰t�»ƒfƒBƒXƒvƒŒƒC RDT231WLM-D Žå‚È“Á’·
- Kohjinsha notebook PC running Windows XP SP3

Until now, there has never been a compatibility problem.. At a loss to explain this. Even fiddling with the onboard graphics utility does nothing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you again for reading this far.

J


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

No one has any information? I've searched the web extensively and haven't found anything that can solve this problem. It seems to be intermittent too.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the monitor on another PC. That will determine if you are having a PC or monitor issue.


----------



## jtrebel (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogg said:


> Test the monitor on another PC. That will determine if you are having a PC or monitor issue.


Perfect suggestion. I will do that and report back. 

For now, it seems that the monitor needs to be on for awhile before it will actually stay on. Meaning, it feels that if the power has been off, then use the pc, then switch to external monitor, that the monitor's capacitors haven't warmed up yet. I've read that aging capacitors need to warm up. I say this because if the monitor has just been turned on, the screen will go black after switching to it after two seconds, but if you work from the notebook monitor and leave the external power on, it seems after 30 minutes or so, if you then change to external it comes on and stays on. 

Anyways, I will use it on another note PC. I even have another monitor that I know works, so I can test that one too. I will report back in a bit. 

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on that description, I'd say the monitor is failing/faulty. Testing will prove it one way or the other.


----------

